# 4 speeds?



## jerryarnold (Mar 6, 2008)

I have decided to build a mini stock car for dirt track. I was planing to build a B18B or B20 swaped Civic untill I found out that fwd are not allowed. So I thought why not build a 240? Then as i was reading down the list for tack rules it say only 4 speeds or automatics.  I really want to build a 240. Is there any 4 speeds that will bolt up to the KA24DE?


----------

